# Se servir de sa montre pour faire des présentations



## Lord-Albion (6 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous

Je viens d’acquérir une watch SE. J’aimerai l’utiliser la montre comme télécommande pour projeter d’après un mac ou un Ipad un powerpoint par exemple. Si vous savez comment faire ou des idées d’apps dite moi  

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2020)

Bonsoir ,

avec Remote ?


----------



## Lord-Albion (6 Décembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonsoir ,
> 
> avec Remote ?



Salut merci pour ta réponse  

La remote c’est que pour la musique non ? Diffuser un powerpoint c’est impossible en tout cas sur ipad ^^ sur mac je n’ai pas testé ^^


----------



## fousfous (6 Décembre 2020)

il Faut avoir Keynote sur ton iPhone et installer l'application aussi sur la watch.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Décembre 2020)

fousfous a dit:


> il Faut avoir Keynote sur ton iPhone et installer l'application aussi sur la watch.


Cela fonctionne bien ?


----------



## fousfous (7 Décembre 2020)

Normalement oui mais ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas essayé.


----------



## MrTom (8 Décembre 2020)

Hello,

Si je dis pas de bêtises l'application PowerPoint le fait aussi.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (29 Janvier 2021)

fousfous a dit:


> Normalement oui mais ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas essayé.



Ce sera plus simple de commander de l’iPhone. C’est plus naturel à mon avis. 
C’est ce que je fais dans mes cours. Où que je sois dans l’amphithéâtre


----------

